# 0211 mid enlistment



## Darkmik (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey there gents.

Does Anyone know if you HAVE to re enlist to lat move to CI/HUMINT or is it possible to do a mid enlistment lat move into it? Of course given that you fulfill all the other requirements. I was under the impression you can go for selection mid enlistment and just extend once you et a school slot.

I talked to my career planner who said you do but the actual requirements don't specify.

Apologies if this has been answered...


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 12, 2013)

Following graduation from the course, you're required to have 36 months remaining on contract.  Unless you signed a 6-year contract and managed to not only convince your MOS monitor to let you go, but also the board to accept you, it's not gonna happen.


----------



## Darkmik (Dec 12, 2013)

good to go. Thanks for the answer


----------



## Demon Dog (Dec 3, 2015)

I am actually almost finished with the screening process for 0211. Of course, my EAS is Aug 2016 so I will be lat moving and re-enlisting. All I have left is the board and boy am I sweating it. Father-in-law was 0211 and he just thinks it is funny that Im so stressed about it.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 4, 2015)

Demon Dog said:


> I am actually almost finished with the screening process for 0211. Of course, my EAS is Aug 2016 so I will be lat moving and re-enlisting. All I have left is the board and boy am I sweating it. Father-in-law was 0211 and he just thinks it is funny that Im so stressed about it.



See my post in your introduction...  you made the same remarks, and I dropped a little advice.  Drive on.


----------

